# Lard soap recipe wanted



## Beeman

All of the soap we make has been with olive oil,coconut oil and vegetable shortening. looking for basic simple recipe using lard. Have seen nice hard white bars that stated only ingredients were water,lye and lard.
Are lard soaps cold process?


----------



## swamp_deb

Lard soaps can be cp or hp. You can hp any recipe that you cp. I still haven't tried the water, lye and lard recipe yet but some people swear by it. It's my understanding that it needs a good long cure.

How about this recipe:
45% Lard
25% Coconut
20% Olive
10% Safflower, corn, sunflower, canola or soybean oil (or any combination to make the percentage)

Some people find Coconut drying at a high percentage, I personally use a combination of coconut and palm kernel. You can also use a combination of lard and tallow if you have easy access.


----------



## Beeman

All of the lard recipes i have are like yours with other oils added. I've not found a pure lard recipe, that's why I asked. I saw soap this weekend at a shop that stated it was only lard, lye and water.


----------



## fransean

Only my laundry soap is 100% lard. All my other formulas include some other oils/fats. You can of course make a one oil soap - just refer to a good lye calculator and off you go soaping! You probably won't find a formula (or recipe) online listing just lard as you can get you lye and water amounts from using a lye calculator. 
I have an excel spreadsheet that I found some time ago that I downloaded for free and it is a lye calculator. If I could remember where I got it I would point you in that direction if you did not already have an online calculator that you use.

Bev


----------



## halfpint

I make a plain lard soap and mainly use it for laundry. Determine how much you want to make, and plug in the amount of lard in a soap calculator - it will recommend the amount of water and lye to use in your recipe. I usually make it cold process, but it could probably be done with hot process also. It makes a nice hard bar.

Dawn


----------



## swamp_deb

Just click on any of the calculators on this page to find out how much lye and water to how much lard you want to use.

There's lots of other good info on this site that explains oils and their properties.
http://www.soapcalc.com/default.asp


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Be sure you cut your 100% lard soap within 12 hours. It gets hard quickly!!!


----------



## K-Ro

I use this one:

1 1/2 cups goat milk (or what ever liquid you want)
4 cups lard
4 oz lye

Simple, small batches and I haven't had any trouble doubling it either.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

K-Ro,
I hope you're weighing those ingredients and not measuring them by volume!


----------



## K-Ro

That one I do by volume and have never had a problem with it, maybe I should count myself lucky and say 'so far'. Been using it for a time now and it makes wonderful soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Did you know that a scant .2 of an ounce will throw it from a 5% superfat to a 0% superfat??

Weigh up .2 oz and see how small it is.


----------



## Amylb999

Here's the recipe I use for an all lard soap. It makes a 3 lb batch:
6.2 oz lye
17 fl oz water
48 oz lard


----------



## Beeman

Amylb999 said:


> Here's the recipe I use for an all lard soap. It makes a 3 lb batch:
> 6.2 oz lye
> 17 fl oz water
> 48 oz lard


 Thanks, 
I'm guessing it doesn't matter weight/volume with the measurement of water as an ounce should weigh and ounce.


----------



## Amylb999

Beeman said:


> Thanks,
> I'm guessing it doesn't matter weight/volume with the measurement of water as an ounce should weigh and ounce.


yup, doesn't matter.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

yes, volume of one ounce a water weighs one oz but volume of 1 oz of lye or oil will not weigh 1 oz.


----------



## Beeman

Yep, Pints a pound the world around.


I hear so many different things. some say lard soap stays soft for them and takes a long time to harden. Now I'm hearing it hardens quickly.


----------



## Amylb999

I've made all lard soap quite a few time,,it hardened quickly for me every time. You still want to let it age before using, just like any other soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lard is slow to trace (be sure you keep the lard warm enough so it doesn't start to solidify on you) but fast to harden up in the mold.

If you insulate a 100% lard soap, you'll be able to unmold within 8 hours


----------



## Jade1096

If you are soap "picky" and have an accurate scale, I would only make a 1.5 lb batch.

Personally, I love lard soap.
But I have people I have been providing soap for years, and gave them a bar of lard soap w/o telling them what it was, and they HATED it. (just no accounting for taste....)
Just find a soap calculator and run the amount through....pretty simple!

I've made a half olive, half lard one as well that turned out nicely, but seemed to need a longer cure time than normal.


----------



## Beeman

Now you tell me it's slow to trace! I thought I did something wrong until it finally did trace. It did harden up nicely and wasn't hard to slice about 48hrs. later. It's curing now.

The investment of 3lbs. of lard and a little lye to try it was worth it. It's turned out nice and white looking just like the bars I saw for sale. We will use other oils with lard in the future, this is just the first time with lard have always used all vegetable oils.


----------



## linn

Here is a recipe for a laundry bar using lard. I tried this and it turned out great.

Lard 19.2 oz
Coconut Oil 12.8 oz
Lye 4.8 oz
Distilled water 10 oz.
Borax 3 Tbsp.
Sugar 1/4 cup
Ammonia 1/4 cup
8 drops Vitamin E

Add sugar and borax to lye water and stir until lye and other ingredients are dissolved. This may take a while.
Melt coconut oil and lard, stir in Vitamin E. Add lye water and
soap as usual. At thin trace add ammonia. Be careful to soap by an open window because the fumes from the ammonia are potent at first. If desired, you may add 1 oz orange or lemon essential oils.

Pour into mold and let set for 24 hours.


----------



## morgansrgr8

I like using lard for my soap. I just add coconut or PKO for more sudsy soap. I love the bubbles. LOL
Linda


----------

